# Show off your detailing bags!



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't have one yet but it would be nice to see what everybody use and there setup. If you have one, please post pictures.:driver:


----------



## Twingogeekeo (Mar 2, 2011)

Also with the polisher bag


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

£9.99 from Maplins.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Twingogeekeo said:


>


Quality looking bit of kit :thumb:... Think I'd find it agonising deciding on the "key essentials" to fill it. Since you'd want only your best stuff in the special bag


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Twingogeekeo said:


>


Are those 'bottle pockets' on the side big enough to take a litre bottle of polish?


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

The maplins ones above are now £19.99 and i went to look at them and found the £9.99 offer had finished they are really small i thought. So went to find something else and found homebase are doing 18 inch stanley fatmax open tote for £19.99 usually £29.99. You have to reserve online as i found out, went to buy without reserving and they wer full price i asked at information desk and she just said internet prices are different. So i went and sat on one of there sofas on display and reserved 2 on my phone to collect the next day. As i went to leave the woman at info desk said have you just reserved them? "yea" go and get them and you can have them now. Saved me going back lol


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

I have


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

leonclio said:


> The maplins ones above are now £19.99 and i went to look at them and found the £9.99 offer had finished they are really small i thought. So went to find something else and found homebase are doing 18 inch stanley fatmax open tote for £19.99 usually £29.99. You have to reserve online as i found out, went to buy without reserving and they wer full price i asked at information desk and she just said internet prices are different. So i went and sat on one of there sofas on display and reserved 2 on my phone to collect the next day. As i went to leave the woman at info desk said have you just reserved them? "yea" go and get them and you can have them now. Saved me going back lol


That looks like I'm looking for, will it hold a rotary do you think?
Also how big are the side pockets, will they hold bottles?


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> That looks like I'm looking for, will it hold a rotary do you think?
> Also how big are the side pockets, will they hold bottles?


I duno because i dont own a rotary but i think it may be i tight fit, and the pockets on the side are not big enough for spray bottles, but iam gona use the pockets for brushes+applicators, spray bottles and products inside HTH.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

leonclio said:


> I duno because i dont own a rotary but i think it may be i tight fit, and the pockets on the side are not big enough for spray bottles, but iam gona use the pockets for brushes+applicators, spray bottles and products inside HTH.


Cheers, what length is it inside if you don't mind measuring it?  :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

leonclio said:


> The maplins ones above are now £19.99 and i went to look at them and found the £9.99 offer had finished they are really small i thought.


Yeh, they are a bit small. To be honest I bought it as a second tool bag for my garage but found it also suited me for my detailing stuff, so I ordered another one as well.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

I can definately vouch for the new CYC kit bags, my problem is i havr to much stuff and need to buy 2 more  and then ill have space for 2 more products so ill have to buy them aswell.


----------



## Ignitus (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well not strickly a bag but it's where I keep my bits and pieces!!



















Original Thread here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207474


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> Cheers, what length is it inside if you don't mind measuring it?  :thumb:


I found this on the web regarding dimensions;



> Dimensions
> Item dimensions in cm - 48 x 25 x 33
> 
> Features
> • Large Main Compartment - 18"/46cm Long x 9"/23cm Wide x 8"/20cm High


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

leonclio said:


> I found this on the web regarding dimensions;


Cheers for that, off to measure the rotary now


----------



## leonclio (May 8, 2008)

alexandjen said:


> Cheers for that, off to measure the rotary now


No problem :driver:


----------



## Stey C (Feb 14, 2011)

Dodo Juice covered up detailing bag... not that i use the cover but its there anyways


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

leonclio said:


> No problem :driver:


Oh well back to the drawing board, needs to be at least 480mm long internally


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive got my sim 180 in the CYC bag it came with.. plenty of space for a few pads and polishes aswell.. its the one with the zip on top .. 

same as one posted by "thegav" on page one post number 8 (the pic with the DA infront.)


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Liking the dewalt bag


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

*B&q*

B&Q have all sorts of totes.......all sizes different makes....:thumb:


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

This bag is from biltema. Both my polishers and other bits and bobs are fitting there nicely.


----------

